
How your startup can benefit from serverless - slobodan_
https://vacationtracker.io/blog/startups-can-benefit-from-serverless/
======
slobodan_
Serverless architecture improves the way we build software. But it’s much more
than just development, because it can improve the way we are building our
products in general.

With serverless, your developers can focus on the business logic
implementation, instead spending a lot of time on setting up and maintaining
infrastructure. It also decreases the cost of your application, because it
converts capital to operating expenses. Besides that, having smaller services
allows you to implement changes and A/B tests easier, and to pivot faster.

With all the benefits mentioned above, serverless becomes more than the
architecture choice, it becomes an important strategy. For example, it can
allow you to charge teams per active user, without having to be a big company,
such as Slack.

